# volunteering for a show



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I was asked to volunteer for a show. It is 200 miles away and I told them if they had electricity for me I would come, stay in my trailer and also bring another volunteer. I was told plug in not a problem and they would feed us also.

They now want to charge me to plug in for electricity. I would understand if it were off property like at a fair grounds and they had to pay for the plug in but it is at there own place. 
I will have several hours of driving, gas and missing work at no pay.
They make a fair amount of money off these shows.

I was truely offended and am going to decline. I am trying to write a letter to not offend anyone but get my point across why I am declining.
Thoughts?


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Restate your original condition for volunteering, observe that as these conditions now appear to have been changed, you are no longer able to contribute.

Don't spend too much time on the "don't want to offend" - if they want to take offense at your withdrawal, they will, no matter what you do. If they just forgot what the original arrangement was, they have a chance to remedy that error. In any case, their response is not something you can control. As long as you don't make it personal on your end, and keep the letter on a polite business-like footing, that's all you can do.


----------

